# Induction single burners?



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Anyone using them for fish frying in a cast iron skillet?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just did this week. Got one in my camper. 1800w. Used a Dutch Oven turned out great...pretty quick also. New to us, but reviews were great. Remember, any old pan don't work...cast iron is good to go!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

What brand did you buy?
I watched a fishing/cooking show this winter and they fried fish on one of these in a big cast iron frying pan.
I think they would be great at a campsite/park with electricity.

And,I wouldn't mind smoking up the outdoors when I am blackening my Reds,instead of my kitchen....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

EurKitchen, wife bought it. Had good reviews. Amazon.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

So, you're saying this is a hot plate type of electric burner, that gets hot enough to fry fish in cast iron dutch oven, in a reasonable amount of time?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's not really a hot plate. It works differently, I can't explain it here, rather lengthy, you need to look it up. Works faster than regular hot plate due to magnetic fields between pan and unit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

We liked ours so much we bought an induction stove. 

Easiest explained as electric that cooks like gas. Instant on instant off.


----------

